# choosing between calls



## decoy dean (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey guys I am from Nebraska and wanted some imput on calls. I tried to get some imput from the guys on my nebraska forums but they are all pretty well stuck in their ways. Anyway I am trying to decide between 3 calls. Just wondering for hunting marshes should I go with a kwack wacker dymondwood dr, echo timber wood/poly, or a quackhead j-frame. I have used a Yo Sista and dr-85 for about 5 years now and am looking to make a change.


----------



## decoy dean (Sep 6, 2005)

I also forgot to mention I am looking to spend less than 50 bucks.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

I have two calls that i actually use in the field one is acrylic BGB and one is the first call i ever bought, an echo poly. i love the echo and would recommend that or try the BGB wood/poly. I think they both sound great.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

I would try looking into an echo diamondwood/poly call. I have a green diamondwood/poly call and love it. i only take three calls with me when i go out and they are my echo and a maple winglock duck call and a maple winglock goose call. i also like the winglocks. they sound just like the echos! i bought the diamondwood/poly call for $44 and the maple calls came as a set along with a lanyard for only $50! I am not sure whether or not the duck/goose/lanyard combo is still available but if you like the echo definently look into the winglocks. you get the same sounding call and then some! Its more bang for your buck!

DB808


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

I like the Echo diamond wood with poly insert, as I own one and use it a lot in hunting situations. However, mine is a timber call. When I'm hunting in wind, such as I often run into in Nebraska or the Dakotas, I find I need more volume, in which I use an open water call. I know the J-frame will get you more volume and has good bottom end. I'm not sure if Echo sells the diamond wood in a larger bore, such as an open water call. Given the calls you already have, I would look at the J-frame. Lastly, I don't know much about Kwack Wacker, so you might want some feed back from someone who has used them.


----------



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

I just picked up the Echo cocobolo/clear poly and i love it, however if you are loking for a less expensive option you can never go wrong with the quackhead.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

The quackhead sounds great and its a great call for under $50


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

The quackhead and echo are both great calls.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Dean,

I got lots of calls and it seems that last year I just couldnt put down that J-frame. Love it. I also have the timbre version quackhead and keep that on my lanyard for certain situations.

I cant give you any input on the other calls youve listed since I have not used them but I am a big quackhead fan. Walmart sells the Jframe for $20 and it even comes with an extra reed and cork so if you want to like I did you can make you own reed to give it that extra tweak if you want.

Ty Stromquist :sniper:


----------

